# *Attention All* New GM Service Bulliten



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

You all up North have probably already figured this out, but an inch of ice is rare for us in SC. Wipers wouldn't work after we had the ice. Just got back from the dealer, this is what he have me:

Service VME - 2004 GTO Wipers Inoperative
#PIC3271 - Dec 3, 2004

"For customer complaints of wipers inoperative dealer should check the wiper fuse. If the wiper has been iced to the glass or has a heavy snow load it can overload the wiper and short the fuse. This condition is corrected inthe 2005 model year and the correction will be made available for the 2004 shortly. A bulletin and parts will be available soon."

Looks like they don't get much snow in Austrailia! Haha. The fix is flopping down the dash under the gauges (yes, just pull down and it will come lose), and replacing the #18 fuse. The dealer even gave me 2 extras to use until the "engineers have finished design on a replacement part". I'm guessing it's a faulty motor or relay. I'm sure a recall will come out soon.

Hope I couuld help, you all have been such a great help to me!

BTW, yes, I'm embarrased to admit I keep mine outside  . But only because the 78 Silver Anniversary L-82 Vette has the garage :cool 

Thanks, Taylor


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Taylor,
Thanks! Now I am going to subscribe to Alldata.com for the TSBs. I recently learned with my Aurora that it is easier to bring the car in with the TSB and tell them to fix it.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for the TSB, I'll stick this for a while!


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

What the Monaro's don't freeze in Australia. ha ha ha.


----------



## TorridGoat (Oct 31, 2004)

I am surprised a fuse was used in the circuit. Normally, a thermal relay is used. When it overheats, the circuit opens. Upon cooling down, it works again. These are typically used in wiper motors and windows. I suspect GM will patch in a thermal relay for the repair.


----------



## fastball (Mar 20, 2005)

Vader953 said:


> "......can overload the wiper and short the fuse"


Excuse me for sounding brash, buuuuuuttttt........

*A WORKING FUSE IS ALREAD SHORTED!!!!!! * 

I hope GM engineers understand the difference between a good fuse and a blown fuse. If not, we're all in trouble.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Snow...rain...GTO.... um no.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

fastball said:


> Excuse me for sounding brash, buuuuuuttttt........
> 
> *A WORKING FUSE IS ALREAD SHORTED!!!!!! *
> 
> I hope GM engineers understand the difference between a good fuse and a blown fuse. If not, we're all in trouble.


That is almost funny!!
:rofl:


----------

